# Some new gun and cabinate aquisitions



## Wildman1024 (May 30, 2011)

Did some shopping around this weekend the local gun shops and got a few nice finds. Picked up a nice Eastern Arms single shot break open 12ga, A MINT Remington/Spartan SPR310 Over/Under and a almost unfired Saiga 12. I also picked up a nice new Remington 870 in all black with a 28" vented rib barrel for the girlfriend to shoot clays with us. Also picked up this little cabinet to get me threw for a little while.


----------



## Genius. (Jun 9, 2011)

You want to talk about a nice gun cabinet or safe, my parents just picked up a Liberty Safe.

Those things are amazing.

I want one.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 9, 2011)

TheGenius said:


> You want to talk about a nice gun cabinet or safe, my parents just picked up a Liberty Safe.
> 
> Those things are amazing.
> 
> I want one.


 
Yea i didn't really have alot of money for one right now but just needed something to keep some of my stuff secure. Plus with having an apartment I don't wanna have to move a safe


----------



## Genius. (Jun 9, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> Yea i didn't really have alot of money for one right now but just needed something to keep some of my stuff secure. Plus with having an apartment I don't wanna have to move a safe


 
I know what you mean. I want a safe, but those things are not cheap. 

Right now my guns are strewn all over my house, I need to find something for them, especially soon before my kids start to get any older.

Those safes suck to move.... I got Wrangled into helping dad move his into their house. (I found out why Liberty only does curbside delivery and nothing more)


----------



## deeker (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks great Wildman.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice find Wildman. Looks pretty well stocked too.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Wildman, I should have known. I just found this forum. You can bet anyone that likes big Homelites is gonna like other stuff that makes big noise. Nice stuff you have there. I went shopping yesterday after work (night shift) and picked up a new Savage. Guess I'll start a thread, Joe.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have found my cabinet to small already. Somehow that does not surprise me. Anyways I have picked up a few more things since these pics were taken. here is a list of what I have so far and what I plan on adding to the collection very very soon. 

I have to admit it kinda sucks that I sold most my saws for these but I have to say that its good in a way to. I have used these guns more in the last month then I have used my saws in the last 2 years. I will replace the saws at some point but its nice to be able to use these and not just look at them on the shelf after you fix them up.

Anyways here is the list.

1. New England 12ga/28" single shot
2. Remington Spartan SPR310 12ga O/U (Russian Baikal)
3. Remington 870 28" (The G/F wanted a pump that was black to shoot clays with us)
4. Saiga 12 (AK-47 based mag fed shotty)
5. Ruger 10/22 (I bought this basic to be a beater. Looking at a target model for future purchase)
6. Savage 93R17 BVSS (Grey laminate stock and full stainless bull barrel and accu-trigger)
7. Norinco MAK-90 AK-47 (NIB 1994 model)
8. Norinco SKS-M (NIB and from the factory made to take all AK mags. Not here yet but will be for this next weekend)

Planned purchases for the not to distant future are all follows.

1. Savage 93 BRJ in 22wmr. 
2. Savage 12 BVT Varmint in 223
3. Excel Arms Accelerator Rifle in 5.7x28 (pretty cool setup)
4. Remington 870 Turkey with 21" vented barrel (This is gonna be my home defense/all around gun. I choose this cause the 18.5" barrels cannot hold enough rounds w/o sticking past the barrel and a 26" is to long. Good compromise in length and with an extended mag tube should hold 7 or 8 and not be past the end of barrel. Plus the 870 is just an awesome platform and fully customizable.
5. Mossberg M590 20" marinecote (I just love the finish on this and want to have options)


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 11, 2011)

> Wildman1024 ~ 4. Remington 870 Turkey with 21" vented barrel (This is gonna be my *home defense*/all around gun.



Yeh; I kinda like havin a home defense mechanism handy too.
Like this 1878 Mule Ear 12ga double.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are some pics


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 26, 2011)

I did just purchase a Norinco NHM-91 which is a long barrel AK like the RPK. It's not here yet but i'll get some pics and am excited for it to come. I also have a planned purchase of a Romanian PSL-54 in the next few days.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is what a NHM-91 looks like





Here is a PSL. Very Similar to an AK just larger.


----------

